# Acms!?!?



## Xue Sheng (Apr 10, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this?

"American College of Martial Science of the International Combative Arts Association."  

Apparently they give degrees in Martial arts!?!?!?

I have attempted to get to there site, www.ACMS.edu, but I can't get there from here.

Is this for real!?!?!?

I get to the "International Combative Arts Association." but that is it. 

Also it appears to be associated with a lot of Christian Martial arts organizations.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 10, 2006)

Sounds creepy...


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

That link does not work for me.


----------



## still learning (Apr 10, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of this?
> 
> "American College of Martial Science of the International Combative Arts Association."
> 
> ...


 
Hello, If you need degrees...just send $5.00 and if you want a higher one? ..add $2.00 more.  We keep it simple and easy to get.

Now tempertures also come in degrees... so please specfiy which one you want?  .........Aloha


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 10, 2006)

_
 Now tempertures also come in degrees... so please specfiy which one you want_

Angles, too...and I think there's an angle to this.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 10, 2006)

Nope, not looking for a degree, I already have a 30/60/90 degree triangle.

So I guess I already have 3 degrees.

I just thought it was a bit strange, and as mentioned by green meanie, "creepy"

And I could not get the link to work either.

However I find the .edu extension a bit weird, but when I was on the International Combative Arts Association page the link to the American College of Martial Science was coming up as a .edu


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 10, 2006)

I did a little more searching and the page is unavailable. But I am finding a lot of references to it on various web pages. 


"American College of Martial Science - Clarksville, Indiana "

"Received a PhD. in Martial Arts"

"American College of Martial Science Christian martial arts"

"Granted Sokeship by the American College of Martial Science"

"Also found a related Directory of Christian martial arts schools - world wide"


Nothing wrong with the Christian MA School, but a PhD.


----------



## RevIV (Apr 10, 2006)

this is interesting.  One of my students who is a Senior in HS came to me recently when he found a college that you could get your Bachelor's in Martial arts.  Then his mother came in telling me about it also. I will find out what college he was referring to.  It was something about history of the arts and learning two styles.  Now this is a young man who wants to open a school some day so i turned around and told him he would be better off getting a degree in bus. As i asked questions on what else the course entails. none of it sounded like it would help him run a business and i tell him like the rest of my students i wish i had taken more business classes when i went to school instead of figuring it out as i go along.
In Peace
Jesse


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

_*Moderator note:  Thread moved to Horror Stories. G Ketchmark / shesulsa, MT Sr. Moderator*_


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 10, 2006)

http://tkdtutor.com/04Students/Fraud/Fraud/Accreditiation.htm

From the link:
The American College of Martial Science mentioned in his credentials, and in the credentials of many pseud0-masters, is run by the International Combative Arts Association, which for a fee will issue anyone a soke certification. For another fee, the college will issue you a PhD in martial arts. The "college" is accredited by the Apostolic Council on Educational Accountability, which is unaccredited, which means any institution it accredits is also unaccredited. So, for a lot of money, and little else, you to can be a PhD Soke of the IAmAFraud-Do style and impress anyone ignorant enough to believe you.  Another pseudo-master  "university" is NDCMA University.

Found these links http://www.acms-online.org/ http://www.acms.edu/ but they don't work.

Based on a large number of other results searching for their name, they look to be little more than another "soke" factory.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 11, 2006)

I think if some styles keep preaching their scientific principles, and theories ad nauseum, one could study that, as they would any science, and get a degree.


That said, I think the idea of Martial Art degrees and colleges are a joke! (Unless you join the Shaolin Temple) Training and experience can't be limited. It goes on throughout one's life!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> http://tkdtutor.com/04Students/Fraud/Fraud/Accreditiation.htm
> 
> From the link:
> The American College of Martial Science mentioned in his credentials, and in the credentials of many pseud0-masters, is run by the International Combative Arts Association, which for a fee will issue anyone a soke certification. For another fee, the college will issue you a PhD in martial arts. The "college" is accredited by the Apostolic Council on Educational Accountability, which is unaccredited, which means any institution it accredits is also unaccredited. So, for a lot of money, and little else, you to can be a PhD Soke of the IAmAFraud-Do style and impress anyone ignorant enough to believe you. Another pseudo-master "university" is NDCMA University.
> ...


 
Thanks. 

The very first site I came across where the claim was a PhD in Martial arts made me think pretty much the same thing as "IAmAFraud-Do style" I just called it fakeitsu, but being one to give the benefit of the doubt, on occasion, I felt I would see what others thought. I see I am not alone in my opinion. 




			
				RevIV said:
			
		

> this is interesting. One of my students who is a Senior in HS came to me recently when he found a college that you could get your Bachelor's in Martial arts. Then his mother came in telling me about it also. I will find out what college he was referring to. It was something about history of the arts and learning two styles. Now this is a young man who wants to open a school some day so i turned around and told him he would be better off getting a degree in bus. As i asked questions on what else the course entails. none of it sounded like it would help him run a business and i tell him like the rest of my students i wish i had taken more business classes when i went to school instead of figuring it out as i go along.
> In Peace
> Jesse


 
I came across this about a year ago and after researching it a bit I decided that if I were just getting out of High school, I probably would have gone here to get this certificate. But I agree if the goal is to open your own school that certificate in Martial arts is great but the degree should be business. And you can actually do that at Indiana University.

Indiana University
Martial Arts Certificate Program
http://www.indiana.edu/~martial/certificate.htm

http://www.indiana.edu/~martial/

Unlike the American College of Martial Science, Indiana University is an actual university.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 11, 2006)

I heard Soke Calkins teaches there....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2006)

Lets not go down that road again please....


----------



## green meanie (Apr 11, 2006)

:lol:


----------

